# Garmin DC-40



## Jester896 (Jun 11, 2010)

nybody seen one

NEW 2010 DC-40 COLLAR DESIGN
The new rugged Astro DC 40 collar / transmitter is a complete stand alone unit. The DC 40 is an improved designed based of the popular DC 30 collar.

The DC 40 is a self contained transmitter. It incorporates the GPS antenna / receiver, battery and electronics into one unit. Garmin has eliminated the multiple parts of the DC 30 and combined everything into one durable smaller package. It does away with the wires that connected the GPS Antenna to the electronics. This allows the unit to be mounted on a standard plastic coated nylon collar strap.

The DC 40 Astro collar has a Whip Style RF antenna that will take all the abuse a hunting dog can give it.

The DC 40 is built tough to handle the rough terrain where your dog hunts, and it doesn't require the use of any additional counterweight, ecollar, or vest to keep the unit on the dog. Just buckle it on and go!

The new compact design of the DC 40 will also allow you the option of mounting both the DC 40 and most standard remote training collars on the same strap. This will eliminate the need for two straps if you run both an ecollar and the Garmin Astro on your dog.

New Charging Cradle

The DC 40 now comes with a charging cradle that snaps on to the DC 40. This new design eliminates the grooves that allowed dirt and mud to collect in the earlier versions of these collars and made charging difficult.

The DC 40 also has a system of blue lights that blink while the collar is charging and glow solid after it is finished charging. You snap your collar into the cradle and plug it up, the light will blink blue. Once it is fully charged, the light will glow solid blue.

"Collar Lock" PIN system

A new feature that has been added to the DC 40 is the option of putting a "password" protection feature on your collars.

The new "Collar Lock" feature allows you to block other people from being able to track your dog. You select a 4 digit code that the users hand held will require you to enter before it will allow anyone to track your GPS collar.

"Collar Lock" is a pull down selection that you can set on your collar if you want it. It is not required to use the DC 40, and it is easy to reset if you want to change it or stop using it.

2 Minute Update Rate

The Astro DC 40 also has a new update rate that is designed to extend battery life. The Update Rate is the time between location information being sent from the DC 40 collar to your hand held receiver. The quicker the update rate the more information you have on where your dog is and what he is doing.

Previous generations of the Astro have allowed update rates of 5 seconds, 10 seconds and 30 seconds. The DC 40 has those updates and it also has a 2 minute (120 seconds) option. This longer update rate is designed for the dog owner that wants the longest possible battery life (48 hours) and is willing to sacrifice location detail to get it.


DC 40 Collar Specifications


Astro can track up to ten dogs per "Handheld GPS" receiver at one time. Add additional Astro DC 40s as needed. 
Fully Backward compatible with the Original Astro 220, DC 20 and DC 30 
Collar strap fits neck sizes between 9 and 22 inches 
K9 metal collar buckle with metal keeper 
14 inch Whip style antenna 
Rugged IPX7 waterproof standards 
User replaceable Li-Ion battery pack (rechargeable) 
User replaceable collar strap 
Improved on/off power button 
Collar Battery Runtime: 17 hours with 5 second update rate 
Collar Battery Runtime: 27 hours with 10 second update rate 
Collar Battery Runtime: 36 hours with 30 second update rate 
Collar Battery Runtime: 48 hours with 120 second update rate 
Weight: 8 ounces with collar strap and antenna 
Range: up to 7 miles 
Electronics case is 3.5" wide x 1.75" height x 1.25" deep

PLEASE NOTE: Garmin GPS units are waterproof in accordance with IEC 529 IPX7. IEC 529 is the European system of test specification standards for classifying the degrees of protection provided by the enclosures of electrical equipment. An IPX7 designation means the GPS case can withstand accidental immersion in one meter of water for up to 30 minutes.


----------



## gin house (Jun 11, 2010)

i just went to the garmin website and looked at them, did you see the pricetag?  249.99   i dont see whats so great about em, i'll probably stick with the 150.00 30's.


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Jun 11, 2010)

lookin forward to seeing one, I am sure somebody will have one soon to take pics of and give a review on it.


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 11, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> nybody seen one
> 
> NEW 2010 DC-40 COLLAR DESIGN
> The new rugged Astro DC 40 collar / transmitter is a complete stand alone unit. The DC 40 is an improved designed based of the popular DC 30 collar.
> ...



Sounds like they got it this time we are looking at them.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 11, 2010)

gin house said:


> i just went to the garmin website and looked at them, did you see the pricetag?  249.99   i dont see whats so great about em, i'll probably stick with the 150.00 30's.



if you are careful you can find them for $139

They look more like conventional telemetry collars housings.  The newer plastic type collars anyway..  There are a couple of nice new features like the coding...they can steal your dog but can't use the collar that came with him without knowing the code...also some of the other issues some of you have with other people reading info I have seen some people complain about...new features will stop them from reading your collars.  Big long 14" telemetry type antenna

I kina added the little icons to the stuff i found interesting...and it says you can add your training aide (zapper) to the collar as well


----------



## gin house (Jun 11, 2010)

maybe when they drop the price a little i'll look at em, as far as the code deal, most people go thru the trouble to catch up your dog and mess with his collar will most likely be hateful enough to take it anyhow,  i dont see much difference, i like them the way they are but when the new wears off and the price drops i might take a look.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 11, 2010)

7 miles


----------



## catch-n-tie (Jun 11, 2010)

dc 40 gundogsupply $199 dont like the cheesey tie wrap tho,a 3'' long pc of shrinkwrap is what i would put on it. hope its sealed better then the dc 30's i have junked a few in the water. after using these for 2 years now i have to say the dc 20's are better then the 30's


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 11, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> 7 miles



 ain't that right ...this one got me too..The DC 40 Astro collar has a Whip Style RF antenna that will take all the abuse a hunting dog can give it...that's why you need a beep beep back up right...7 miles on flat ground..no canopy, no hills, no creek beds...


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 12, 2010)

catch-n-tie said:


> dc 40 gundogsupply $199 dont like the cheesey tie wrap tho,a 3'' long pc of shrinkwrap is what i would put on it. hope its sealed better then the dc 30's i have junked a few in the water. after using these for 2 years now i have to say the dc 20's are better then the 30's


Good thing we dont have the swap and sell no more..I could have set you up with a 20


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 12, 2010)

Price will drop and i will add a few to my collars have five 30s now and have been pretty happy with them. I hvae a few that can be a pain to charge of the round connectors. the newer 30s with long rect charging ports connect better, i do think the security pin may solve the problem i have had when i get around a big hunt and everyone is using the garmins and we have intererence between systems.. I cant see them costing 250 and wont be long before we get them down around 150-160   plastic cases on 30s needs to be thicker  i have a few with nicks that almost went through..need to melt some plastic onto it to make new repairs...wonder what dipping in the rubber tool dip would do to waterproof and shock proof them..could tape over charging ports and light and it should work...I will try one of my worse ones and let yall know how it works


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 12, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I could have set you up with a 20



i almost want one of those to mount on my 4-wheeler so the guys know where the big nasty dog is


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 12, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> plastic cases on 30s needs to be thicker  i have a few with nicks that almost went through.



use a 700 bicycle tube over it...should be real tight and easy to get off to charge it...tube is under $10 and you could make a dozen out of it


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 12, 2010)

I ll give it a try thanks


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jun 13, 2010)

Sounds good. I'm gonna wait for some hog dogger field testing reviews


----------



## hogrunner (Jun 13, 2010)

Too get dirt out of charging ports, take old toothbrush to it dry and if is real stubborn use it wet.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 13, 2010)

hogrunner said:


> Too get dirt out of charging ports, take old toothbrush to it dry and if is real stubborn use it wet.



Thanks  I ve done all that but still some times those first gen round ports just dont charge very well even when clean


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 13, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> Thanks  I ve done all that but still some times those first gen round ports just dont charge very well even when clean



can you get an eraser on them to buff um up a bit


----------



## Hog (Jun 14, 2010)

Normally I wet a q-tip to clean mine out with but as mentioned above a tooth brush would work good also.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 14, 2010)

swamp mud a lil tuff down here


----------

